

An Introduction to Graphviz via R. Kelly’s “Trapped in the Closet” - caublestone
http://robrhinehart.com/?p=119

======
sjs382
I hope this becomes a meme: An Introduction to _______ via R. Kelly’s “Trapped
in the Closet”

------
roryokane
You can listen to “Trapped in the Closet”, as the article recommends, here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFosUj6A22c>. That’s Chapter 1; you can go
from there to the next chapter through the suggested videos on the right.

------
incision
Next Up: "TeX and Roman Polanski Films"

~~~
mhd
"Actor-based Concurrency via Lou Bega's Mambo No. 5"

------
antman
Graphviz also has js implementations, could be interesting.
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6344318/pure-
javascript-g...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6344318/pure-javascript-
graphviz-equivalent)

------
2arrs2ells
Anyone have a working cache link?

~~~
scrabbles
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://robrhinehart.com/%3Fp%3D119&hl=en&prmd=imvns&strip=1)

------
dmmalam
Awesome, always wanted to learn graphviz. Now need one for tex

------
frankdenbow
just what i needed today

------
paranoiacblack
This is beautiful in every possible way.

